# FNRttC Christmas Ride and Drinks. Thursday 29th December 2011



## AKA Bob (16 Nov 2011)

Many of you may be aware that I have suggested it might be nice to get together for a Christmas drink or two.

So you will be pleased to hear that a decision has been made and this is the cunning plan.

Please meet at 12 noon at Hyde Park Corner on Thursday 29th December 2011 for a relaxing short ride around the iconic sites of London before heading to All Bar One, Butler's Wharf, Shad Thames for a beer or two to toast the great rides of 2011 and the ones to come in 2012! 

For those of you who would just like to taste the 'beer' please arrive at All Bar One for 3pm

http://www.allbarone.co.uk/allbaronebutlerswharf/


If you would like to attend please contact Dellzegg through the normal channels.


AKA Bob


----------



## StuAff (16 Nov 2011)

Absolutely no idea if I can make this one- for some reason lots of people at work try to take time off that week (!)- but if I can, I will- certainly sounds like fun.


----------



## velovoice (17 Nov 2011)

As I told you last night Titus, I'm in same position as StuAff. Hope to be free that day. If not, I may be able to slope off a little earlier than usual (though anything before 7pm would feel like skiving!  ) in which case I'll just join the 'slag' session after work...


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Nov 2011)

Thanks, Titus and this should be fine. 

Have posted update about the non-fnrttc to coincide with this.


----------



## Paulus (17 Nov 2011)

I will be off work that day, so I will probably be there.


----------



## AKA Bob (17 Nov 2011)

Change of plan! Having just spoken to Look Mum No Hands they will be shut between Christmas and the New Year. 

So drinks will now be taking place at All Bar One at Butler's Wharf, Shad Thames www.allbarone.co.uk/allbaronebutlerswharf/ 

Sorry

Titus



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmmmartin (17 Nov 2011)

Looking good. Conveniently close to London Bridge station for the train home afterwards. I might just pop by for a short shandy.


----------



## Davywalnuts (17 Nov 2011)

AKA Bob said:


> Change of plan! Having just spoken to Look Mum No Hands they will be shut between Christmas and the New Year.
> 
> So drinks will now be taking place at All Bar One at Butler's Wharf, Shad Thames www.allbarone.co.uk/allbaronebutlerswharf/
> 
> ...



AB1 sounds perfect. Lots of space and securings for our bikes. And the sun glisting into your weary blurry eyes, awww, awesome! 

Ta!


----------



## AKA Bob (23 Nov 2011)

From 11.30 am on 29th at HPC the Met's Cycle Task Force will be offering free Cycle Security Marking using the BikeRegistered database for any interested FNRttCers.


----------



## Davywalnuts (23 Nov 2011)

AKA Bob said:


> From 11.30 am on 29th at HPC the Met's Cycle Task Force will be offering free Cycle Security Marking using the BikeRegistered database for any interested FNRttCers.


 
Sounds good..... 

but......

Is that wise for the ones coming from Brighton??


----------



## StuartG (23 Nov 2011)

AKA Bob said:


> From 11.30 am on 29th at HPC the Met's Cycle Task Force will be offering free Cycle Security Marking using the BikeRegistered database for any interested FNRttCers.


Titus, the Met gave me a thingy to stick in the down tube. Except you can't do that with a Brompton. The PC hadn't a clue where I should stick it (yes, he was too polite). I guess you have a solution ...


----------



## frank9755 (23 Nov 2011)

Sorry I can't make it.
I seem to remember this is Tynan's favourite pub


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Nov 2011)

Those of you who want to shake off some of the*post-Christmas torpor*(not to mention*midriff*) can join Titus and some of his merry*Met Bike Squad chums*for a*Christmastide Cruise *on the 29thDecember. We’re going to meet up at*Hyde Park Corner*, and set off at midday to amble down deserted city streets before making our way to*All Bar One at Shad Thames*(just round the corner from London Bridge Station). The ride will be about ten miles long, and*as slow as you like*. There’s lots of space at our destination to park and chain bikes, and, if the weather allows, tables outside the bar at which to sit and watch the world go by on the*River Thames*.


This is a chance to see some of London’s landmarks at the quietest time of the year. Those of you who *can't tell your Corinthian from your Ionic* will find it especially educational. And, by way of a super-duper top-notch ultra-spiffy *bonus*, the Met is offering to security mark your bike for you at Hyde Park Corner – just arrive at 11.30 and your pride and joy will be ID’d by the boys and girls in blue. *How cool is that! *(For those of you astride middle-aged male jewellery - *chillax*! Marking has moved on a way since the old days of *mallet, diestamp* and *bosh*!)


No registration required, but questions and expressions of interest to yours truly at fnrttc@yahoo.co.uk


Simon
http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tim Hall (23 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> *How cool is that! *(For those of you astride middle-aged male jewellery - *chillax*!
> http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/


 

Chillax? The new small talk. You do it so awfully well.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Chillax? The new small talk. You do it so awfully well.


He listens to cool kid's conversations and writes notes (using a Pilot G-Tec-C4 or similar on Moleskine...) Take no notice Tim - it'll not arrest the ageing process, although Titus might! Hope you're feeling fitter!


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

'the new small talk'. I'm racking by brains to remember where I read that. Sheridan?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

doh! Not as smart as I thought it was....Pygmalion

MRS. EYNSFORD HILL. What does doing her in mean?

HIGGINS [hastily] Oh, that's the new small talk. To do a person in
means to kill them


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Nov 2011)

Ding! Although I meant this bit:



> LIZA. Not a bit. It never did him no harm what I could see. But then he did not keep it up regular. [Cheerfully] On the burst, as you might say, from time to time. And always more agreeable when he had a drop in. When he was out of work, my mother used to give him fourpence and tell him to go out and not come back until he'd drunk himself cheerful and loving-like. There's lots of women has to make their husbands drunk to make them fit to live with. [Now quite at her ease] You see, it's like this. If a man has a bit of a conscience, it always takes him when he's sober; and then it makes him low-spirited. A drop of booze just takes that off and makes him happy. [To Freddy, who is in convulsions of suppressed laughter] Here! what are you sniggering at?
> FREDDY. The new small talk. You do it so awfully well.


 
So London, I'm afraid I can only give you 4 points.

(Pygmalion also has useful words about not walking and taxis, such as might be used at the foot of Ditchling Beacon )


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> your pride and joy will be ID’d by the boys and girls in blue


Do you think if I asked nicely they'd also mark my bicycle for me?


----------



## dellzeqq (24 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> Do you think if I asked nicely they'd also mark my bicycle for me?


depends how long your postcode is....


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Nov 2011)

> Sounds good.....
> 
> but......
> 
> Is that wise for the ones coming from Brighton??


 
BikeRegister is a National Database so even if your 'pride and joy' is stolen in the 'Crime Capital' of the South Coast ! If the 'Boys in Blue' come across it on their travels it should find its way home!


----------



## AKA Bob (24 Nov 2011)

> Titus, the Met gave me a thingy to stick in the down tube. Except you can't do that with a Brompton. The PC hadn't a clue where I should stick it (yes, he was too polite). I guess you have a solution ...
> StuartG,


 
Stuart, don't waste your time and throw it away!!! Sadly the signal doesn't pass through metal and actually finding a 'PC Plod' with a suitable scanner is like looking for a chicken with teeth!!!

You are far better off registering your Brompton on the Brompton owners database through the Brompton website.

I would also suggest that you record details of your bike and its frame number using the free registration service on www.bikeregister.com and www.immobilise.com . That way you maximise the chances of your bike being returned to you if it falls into the wrong hands.

On the 29th the Cycle Task Force will be marking bikes with a unique number using a chemical etch and then registering your details for free on the BikeRegister database.


----------



## mmmmartin (24 Nov 2011)

I've read about these events on Cyclecop Twitter feed and will make an effort to be there cos it sounds a good idea, esp as it is free!


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2011)

All Bar One again?

A whole London full of lovely pubs and you want a souless plastic shithole full of suits and arses

No I won't attend


----------



## martint235 (24 Nov 2011)

Tynan said:


> All Bar One again?
> 
> A whole London full of lovely pubs and you want a souless plastic shithole full of suits and arses
> 
> No I won't attend


 
I am actually inclined to agree. We must be able to come up with something better than AB1 at Sh*te Thames.


----------



## User10571 (24 Nov 2011)

1621221 said:


> You're undecided then?


Hilarity ensues here


----------



## Becs (24 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> I am actually inclined to agree. We must be able to come up with something better than AB1 at Sh*te Thames.


 
what does it matter as long as there's bike parking and booze?


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2011)

a good pub is a thing of joy and there's loads around there, AB1s are a chain of anonymous shops that cater to London workers that don't like proper pubs

Pubs going out of business all over the place and so many people chose to spend there money in places like that
anyway, I'll be at Crock's do at the Castle, get me started on this topic once I've got on the outside of a few decent bitters

I'm not telling anyone where to drink, I just don't understand why anyone with any sense would drink at a place like that unless there no other option


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2011)

With Tynan on this, I think. Reasonably priced soft drink options would also be appreciated (got charged £3.60 for a lemonade in Greenwich a few weeks back...!). There are umpteen pubs in that neck of the woods, and I for one wouldn't mind a further extended pootle to a decent one somewhere else.


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2011)

the ride is going to All Bar One. End of. For these reasons

1100 people have been sent an e-mail telling them that we're going to All Bar One
It's a splendid end to a ride through the city. We can go across London Bridge, through More London and under Tower Bridge and in to the Shad that way
There's plenty of space to chain the bikes and keep an eye on them
It's close to London Bridge Station, which means that people travelling south, east, southwest, west, north and northeast can get away by train if they overindulge
It's big, with lots of outside space, so if we get rowdy (as if..........) nobody will mind much

Any questions, see me outside.


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the ride is going to All Bar One. End of. For these reasons
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions, see me outside.


 
Ok outside where? Outside a decent pub preferably!!!


----------



## mmmmartin (25 Nov 2011)

StuAff said:


> £3.60 for a lemonade


Just drink only one. Furthermore, it's the company I'm after rather than the alcohol. AB1 with masses of people I know seems an OK bet for a drink or two after a pleasant pootle with chums.


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the ride is going to All Bar One. End of. For these reasons
> 
> 1100 people have been sent an e-mail telling them that we're going to All Bar One
> It's a splendid end to a ride through the city. We can go across London Bridge, through More London and under Tower Bridge and in to the Shad that way
> ...


Fair enough....


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> the ride is going to All Bar One. End of. Any questions, see me outside.


 
Pow, right in the kisser!


----------



## wanda2010 (25 Nov 2011)

As you lot will be practically on my doorstep, it would be rude not to stop for one


----------



## StuAff (25 Nov 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> As you lot will be practically on my doorstep, it would be rude not to stop for one


Splendid!


----------



## Tynan (25 Nov 2011)

not me, no way

I'm a man of principle and will not patronise places like that

when London is full of supermarkets and All Bar Ones and Costa Coffees

No pubs, no cafes, no local shop, it'll be your fault

yours!


----------



## slowmotion (25 Nov 2011)

All those singing the praises of AB1 at Shad Thames probably didn't attempt to buy a round at the bar (shared money) when there was a drinks session last Spring. Twenty-five f**king minutes, and that wasn't being queue-jumped either. A complete shithole.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2011)

Becs said:


> what does it matter as long as there's bike parking and booze?


 
The wait to get served? You will probably get more luck from the miserable bar staff than I did. Speaking Estonian might help. Also, a slow voice on how to tot up the tab.

That place is a shithole....and it has been peer-reviewed, yay!


----------



## rb58 (26 Nov 2011)

I shall be along. Although technically I'm working that day so may not be able join you on the ride from HPC, but will catch up with you at AB1.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2011)

Tynan said:


> not me, no way
> 
> I'm a man of principle and will not patronise places like that
> 
> ...


well, we'll just have to manage without you

I don't have a problem getting served, but, then again, I go there at lunchtime or early afternoon at the weekend


----------



## redjedi (26 Nov 2011)

slowmotion said:


> All those singing the praises of AB1 at Shad Thames probably didn't attempt to buy a round at the bar (shared money) when there was a drinks session last Spring. Twenty-five f**king minutes, and that wasn't being queue-jumped either. A complete shithole.


 
Although this time it'll being early afternoon on Thursday 29th December, not peak time on a warm summers Friday evening. I'd imagine that the queues would be a lot less of a problem.

And this thread has a certain Déjà vu feel to it. If you don't like the choice of venue, don't come or why not organise something yourself rather than complaining every year.
It's not my first choice of venue, but I'll probably be there for a few drinks and a good laugh


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2011)

well, there was no rousing Sleeping Beauty this morning, so, rather than recce Southend, we wandered about central London scoping out a ten mile route for the 29th December, and, ah-ha! we did go to All Bar One for brunch - and very good it was too. Two breakfasts (mine had chips!), two cranberry juices and two flat whites for £18 or so, and the wait for service was all of fifteen seconds. And, yes they are a chain, but you can buy a half-decent bottle of vino for £13.50, and a scrumptious bottle of Rioja for sixteen quid or so, rather than risk something that has a whiff of warm meat and compost in the boozer round the corner for twenty quid.

So we've got a route that takes in the Embankment, St. Pauls, Smithfield, the Barbican, Leadenhall Market, the Gherkin, Christs Church Spitalfield, Fournier Street, More London and Shad Thames.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Nov 2011)

I apologise. Maybe I was unlucky. It was the only time I'd been to an AB1 and the waiting to be served left a powerful and lasting impression....almost up there with Talk Talk's customer service.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2011)

there is no doubt that at 7.30 on a weekday evening it is absolutely rammed (although when I worked round the corner we were such big organised spenders - usually half a dozen bottles at a time - we used to get served really rapidly). The staff do their best, but there are times that they are overwhelmed. Weekend lunchtimes are good, though.

Interestingly there was not one customer in Conran's restaurants. Ha! That'll teach him to pay his bills! Or not!


----------



## PippaG (26 Nov 2011)

Did you try the Rioja Dell, just to make sure?

I can't make it, but I will raise a glass of cheap French plonk to you all from the base of an alp en France.


----------



## dellzeqq (26 Nov 2011)

PippaG said:


> Did you try the Rioja Dell, just to make sure?


not this time, but I recall it's youthful, fresh, strong with just a hint of sweetness and a lot of staying power.


----------



## theclaud (26 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> well, there was no rousing Sleeping Beauty this morning, so, rather than recce Southend, we wandered about central London scoping out a ten mile route for the 29th December, and, ah-ha! we did go to All Bar One for brunch - and very good it was too. Two breakfasts (mine had chips!), two cranberry juices and two flat whites for £18 or so, and the wait for service was all of fifteen seconds. And, yes they are a chain, but you can buy a half-decent bottle of vino for £13.50, and a scrumptious bottle of Rioja for sixteen quid or so, rather than risk something that has* a whiff of warm meat and compost* in the boozer round the corner for twenty quid.



Eeeeewww. There's a bit of thread creep going on...


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2011)

provisional - subject to the say-so of AKA Bob!


----------



## ttcycle (28 Nov 2011)

Hi Simon, I don't get back until mid December - can you have us in mind as possibles for this ride?

And the last time I was at that AB1 - the service was terrible and it took about 30/40 minutes to be served..!


----------



## StuartG (28 Nov 2011)

10 mile tour: no problem
10 pint AB1: no problem
AB1 2 LBG: Can somebody show me the way?
LBG 2 SYD: Folding Brommie, hinges seem a bit stiff.
SYD 2 Home: That wasn't the Brommie ...

Otherwise great plan.


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Nov 2011)

I'm looking forward to a lecture from A Random Architect about the interesting places we'll be riding past. Why The Adelphi I ask myself? All will be revealed no doubt. And Lenin? Since when did he do a FNRttC?


----------



## StuartG (28 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> And Lenin? Since when did he do a FNRttC?


He was the pioneer. The first FNRttCCCP only in a sealed railway carriage AFAIR. But if you are getting pernickety ..


----------



## AKA Bob (28 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> provisional - subject to the say-so of AKA Bob!


 
The route looks great. I will look forward to learning things about London I never knew!


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2011)

great! We've got rotting human lasagne, oozing body juices and The Great Stink, Bloody Revolution and bodies buried in foundations. And why you should never cycle in London during a downpour


----------



## GM (28 Nov 2011)

Looks good! could I be penciled in to tag along?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2011)

send me an e-mail if you would....


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Nov 2011)

StuartG said:


> He was the pioneer. The first FNRttCCCP only in a sealed railway carriage AFAIR.


Oh, right. I see now. It was like the York to Hull ride? With a long train journey To get to the start? Did he ride back to Germany after a good breakfast?


----------



## frank9755 (28 Nov 2011)

slowmotion said:


> All those singing the praises of AB1 at Shad Thames probably didn't attempt to buy a round at the bar (shared money) when there was a drinks session last Spring. Twenty-five f**king minutes, and that wasn't being queue-jumped either. A complete shithole.


 


dellzeqq said:


> there is no doubt that at 7.30 on a weekday evening it is absolutely rammed (although when I worked round the corner we were such big organised spenders - usually half a dozen bottles at a time - we used to get served really rapidly). The staff do their best, but there are times that they are overwhelmed. Weekend lunchtimes are good, though.


 
Alas, I can't make it so I won't make a fuss about venue. However, as it was my suggestion that we met at the All Bar One last time, I thought I'd chirp up and say that you are both right. There was something badly wrong with the service that night. I had the longest wait I can remember to get served in a pub that wasn't even busy. And it seemed to get worse and worse over the evening. 

I've been there on other occasions (used to work nearby) and got served in normal timeframes, but from that experience, I wouldn't suggest it as a venue again.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Nov 2011)

Nice route. May I come too please?


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2011)

course you can!


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> And Lenin? Since when did he do a FNRttC?


 
Some time ago, I did once make a joke about FNRttC initiation ceremonies at the Karl Marx tomb in Highgate.....................

So just be careful out there.



PS I may come along to this, but I'll confirm via email nearer the time.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> PS I may come along to this, but I'll confirm via email nearer the time.


 
Me too...


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Nov 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> Some time ago, I did once make a joke about FNRttC initiation ceremonies at the Karl Marx tomb in Highgate.....................
> 
> So just be careful out there.
> 
> ...


if the Friends of Highgate Cemetery were up for visits of more than ten, we'd have been going there. We might just stop off at Bunhill Fields for William Blake, though, for that Felpham connection


----------



## Flying Dodo (28 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> We might just stop off at Bunhill Fields for William Blake, though, for that Felpham connection


 
I never knew he lived in a bungalow!


----------



## mmmmartin (28 Nov 2011)

As long as we don't go back to Tooting and meet that bloke who was about to take his trousers down......


----------



## slowmotion (28 Nov 2011)

mmmmartin said:


> As long as we don't go back to Tooting and meet that bloke who was about to take his trousers down......


 
You must have been a bit ahead of me. He did the dirty deed just as I approached.


----------



## martint235 (29 Nov 2011)

I have to come along really just to find out why the Adeplhi, head office of Department for Work and Pensions is on there.


----------



## CharlieB (29 Nov 2011)

Looks good to me. Is that part of the Regent's Canal I see _en route_?

Count me in, please.


----------



## Davywalnuts (29 Nov 2011)

martint235 said:


> I have to come along really just to find out why the Adeplhi, head office of Department for Work and Pensions is on there.


 
Are you not doing the non-fnrttc the night before with me?


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Nov 2011)

That's a lovely little route, dashes just past where the video for Subterranean homesick blues was filmed, and skirts the edge of the GLW's place of work (Mt Pleasant). I'd love to come please! Especially as aforementioned GLW is taking the kids up north on the 27th and I'll be flying solo for a week. 

So close to the Wenlock too.....


----------



## thom (29 Nov 2011)

Myself also I hope to join.
As a London Bridge Local, I'd just ask why not go past the Tower of London and cross Tower Bridge to Shad Thames instead ? The view is better than London Bridge and in addition you:
1) Avoid tthe temporary single line cycle lane on Tooley Street, which with construction at the Shard is currently one way for vehicles in the other direction
2) You don't tip toe through More London where they disallow cycling


----------



## wanda2010 (29 Nov 2011)

I'm beginning to feel a tad envious. Might see if I can skive book the day as hols and join you all.

@ Thom, cycling is disallowed? The anti-cycling staff aren't doing that great a job then . Have to agree with your Tooley Street avoidance suggestion, although I'll probably leave the bike at work and foot it to AB1 if I decide against skiving book the day as hols.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2011)

I did go through the Tooley Street mess the other day, and had a chat with the people working on it - they should be clear by Christmas.

If not, we'll turn right, and go under the bridge via the Golden Hind. I'm pretty sanguine about More London - there's not been any security guards around the last couple of times I've been through there.

Of course all this pre-planning stuff is nonsense. I'm just going to make it up on the day, although there's no way I'm going to spare people the Floating Island of shoot and the Horrors of the Wood Street Graveyard. We might even do Transportation to Australia and the Panopticon


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2011)

User13710 said:


> Will that be a secret recce for next year's FNR trip to foreign climes? Who's up for deportation then?


ah-ha! Rumbled. Buttsbury Ford and the landing craft to Brightlingsea are all part of my plan. Let me just dust off the footage of the Bracklesham trip

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZyJbyKH8S0


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Nov 2011)

meant to say on last comment - great call on Arnold Circus, some great history and architecture there.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> meant to say on last comment - great call on Arnold Circus, some great history and architecture there.


and we can have races!


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Nov 2011)

I think Dz may be taking us on quite the tour of iniqiuity, we're going to be close or through the Devil's Acre too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil's_Acre


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2011)

I hadn't planned to, but the Wood Street Graveyard was really the product (an apt word) of the Rookeries.

Prompted by ceepeebee (great article in wiki, thankyou)I might revise the fate of the Scottish soldiers whose bones rest under the old Panopticon


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Nov 2011)

What about crossing the Millennium Wobbly Bridge, to the Tate Modern (cue rant about why it should be a sports centre for locals not a tourist attraction for Johnny Foreigner to look at crap "art") then turning left, past The Globe (the only building in London to be constructed with a thatch roof for several hundred years) then past the offices of The Greatest Newspaper In The World Bar None, past the Golden Hind etc etc...........


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2011)

I don't think you can cycle across the Millenium Bridge (although rumour has it that a band of desperadoes once shot across at one in the morning, reaching horrendous speeds and generating the most amazing roar from the metal deck............)


----------



## thom (30 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I did go through the Tooley Street mess the other day, and had a chat with the people working on it - they should be clear by Christmas.
> 
> If not, we'll turn right, and go under the bridge via the Golden Hind.


Um, just check the cobble replacement work around Southwark Cathedral is done... The other way though is just a left under the railway bridge onto St. Thomas St, past the hospital and back to Tooley St. under the railways.
Either way, I just thought the Tower of London and Tower Bridge route is more of a spectacle. There's even a way to take in St Katherine's Dock too.


----------



## thom (30 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think you can cycle across the Millenium Bridge (although rumour has it that a band of desperadoes once shot across at one in the morning, reaching horrendous speeds and generating the most amazing roar from the metal deck............)


It has rather a slippery surface at times too...
There are normally a fair few pedestrians on the South Bank at this time of year so you just wouldn't want to.
The lack of traffic on the other hand should be very accomodating and make otherwise busy roads good routes.


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Nov 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I hadn't planned to, but the Wood Street Graveyard was really the product (an apt word) of the Rookeries.
> 
> Prompted by ceepeebee (great article in wiki, thankyou)I might revise the fate of the Scottish soldiers whose bones rest under the old Panopticon


For all Wiki's faults in terms of accuracy and rogue "facts", some folks have done a really good job on London's history on there. The nichol article which covers Arnold Circus is also good.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (30 Nov 2011)

thom said:


> Um, just check the cobble replacement work around Southwark Cathedral is done.


 
The road was still dug up there when I passed on Saturday.

I'd love to join in this ride but have to work. Boooo


----------



## mmmmartin (30 Nov 2011)

AnythingButVanilla said:


> The road was still dug up there when I passed on Saturday.


I pass it every day I'll ask when it finishes.


----------



## Flying Dodo (30 Nov 2011)

ceepeebee said:


> I think Dz may be taking us on quite the tour of iniqiuity, we're going to be close or through the Devil's Acre too http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil's_Acre


 
Quite appropriate to refer to an area around Westminster as


> nests of ignorance, vice, depravity, and crime


----------



## mmmmartin (1 Dec 2011)

A nice East European gentleman working on the cobbles around the Golden Hind tried to tell me this morning when the works would be finished. He mentioned the words "jan", "may" and "march". I think he meant the works would not be finished by the New Year. Or that his friend Jan may be able to march over them soon. Or something.


----------



## TimO (4 Dec 2011)

I didn't think I was going to be able to make it for this one, but I have a sneaking suspicion I may be around now. I need to check exactly when my train back from the south-west is, and then exactly how early I can pick Zev and Kai up from the cattery. It may be tight, but I may yet make this one, which may make up a bit for missing the last FNRttC of the year, next Friday.

Of course, Zev and Kai will then get dumped in the house, given a couple of bowls of cat food, and left to get on with it!


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2011)

i'm now definitely up for this.


----------



## clivedb (9 Dec 2011)

Marilyn and I are planning to join this.

Simon, are you and Susie planning to cycle in from S.London or go on the train? Just wondering about joining you if the former.


----------



## dellzeqq (9 Dec 2011)

we'd ride up, Clive


----------



## clivedb (9 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> we'd ride up, Clive


Great - will be in touch nearer the time to arrange rendez-vous.


----------



## Aperitif (9 Dec 2011)

clivedb said:


> Great - will be in touch nearer the time to arrange *rendez-vous*.


Oooo! Steady - Clive has come over all French...careful Simon, or Clive will have you swinging from the chandeliers in Albi before you can say 'Sacre Bleu'!  Hello Clive & Marilyn


----------



## clivedb (9 Dec 2011)

Aperitif said:


> Oooo! Steady - Clive has come over all French...careful Simon, or Clive will have you swinging from the chandeliers in Albi before you can say 'Sacre Bleu'!  Hello Clive & Marilyn


Hi Martin
I see you're riding to Southend and we have taken the wimp's option of staying in the warm, but perhaps the chandeliers...
Hope to see you soon!


----------



## wanda2010 (11 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think you can cycle across the Millenium Bridge (/quote]
> 
> That might be tested by a group out on Christmas Day. It was fun last year, despite the extreme cold, if I remember rightly


----------



## Butterfly (11 Dec 2011)

Clarion and I are hoping to make it.


----------



## redflightuk (13 Dec 2011)

Hopefully should be able to make it. Probably ride down and maybe back.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Dec 2011)

_"I'm just going to make it up on the day, although there's no way I'm going to spare people the Floating Island of shoot and the Horrors of the Wood Street Graveyard."_

The Floating Island of shoot? Oh, bring it on, Dude.

I would love to come.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Dec 2011)

Luckily 'No man is an island.' fortunately.  
(And who could contemplate an island made of slowmotions anyway?)


----------



## Tim Hall (13 Dec 2011)

I and HMQM (and maybe The Boy) are up for this too.


----------



## Mark Grant (13 Dec 2011)

Gail and I will come along.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Dec 2011)

Mark Grant said:


> Gail and I will come along.


Gail force wins. Hit London for a breeze.


----------



## redflightuk (14 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1643384, member: 1314"]I should be ok for this. I'll be in St Albans that week. Anyone fancy cycling down from there...? redflightuk - you're from round there somewhere....[/quote]
Somewhere about 30mins north east(on a good day). I usually go the Hatfield-Potters Bar-Barnet route as its the only way i Know.


----------



## Origamist (16 Dec 2011)

I'll be along to this - look forward to it.


----------



## Dan B (16 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think you can cycle across the Millenium Bridge (although rumour has it that a band of desperadoes once shot across at one in the morning, reaching horrendous speeds and generating the most amazing roar from the metal deck............)


You can't skate across it either, but as you say, the noise is fantastic. Just don't fall over, it's like sliding along a cheesegrater


----------



## User10571 (16 Dec 2011)

I can name at least three....... maybe four.....


----------



## Tim Hall (16 Dec 2011)

Is that a midsummer madness from a few years back?


----------



## User10571 (16 Dec 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Is that a midsummer madness from a few years back?


Yep. 2007.


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Dec 2011)

Dan B said:


> You can't skate across it either, but as you say, the noise is fantastic. Just don't fall over, it's like sliding along a cheesegrater


If I post this clip of The Greatest Rollerskating Movie Moment, will you give me notice of the repeat....


----------



## Paulus (16 Dec 2011)

redflightuk said:


> Somewhere about 30mins north east(on a good day). I usually go the Hatfield-Potters Bar-Barnet route as its the only way i Know.


 

If you are coming through Barnet, I will join you there.


----------



## redflightuk (19 Dec 2011)

[QUOTE 1647335, member: 1314"]I don't know the route so I'll be led by redflightuk. Assuming rfu is coming through St Albans...[/quote]
Haven't looked at or decided a route yet. If there's any chance of ice on the morning i'll be training it down.


----------



## ttcycle (19 Dec 2011)

Still umming and ahhing over this but looks like a likely yes from Martin and me dependent on jetlag being clear etc


----------



## ttcycle (19 Dec 2011)

I hope not Adrian...though on the other side when I flew out it took a whole week for me to adjust - I'm hoping it lasts until Thursday - that will be a week of being back..Which by my standards is bloody long!


----------



## LouiseL (20 Dec 2011)

I should be free on the 29th. Supposed to be working from home but I can make the time up elsewhere. Marilyn, Clive, Simon and Susie if there is a SE posse riding up can I tag along please.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Dec 2011)

Email now sent to the usual place, confirming I'll be attending as well.


----------



## StuAff (20 Dec 2011)

Definitely in, I have the leave sorted for that week


----------



## slowmotion (20 Dec 2011)

Do I need to email somebody to say that I would like to come? If so, can somebody give me an email address. Thank-you.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Dec 2011)

slowmotion said:


> Do I need to email somebody to say that I would like to come? If so, can somebody give me an email address. Thank-you.


 
That's great Martin! Just send one here: santa.clausfour@nintendoland.com Your very good elf. Apparently the pub menu is jacket potatoes in a scotch whisky gravy.


----------



## TimO (21 Dec 2011)

I'm not sure if I'll be able to attend this, much as I'd like to.

I've got to pick the cats up from the cattery, so I may get that done, get them settled back in, and arrive at LMNHs for the drinks! (I'll still end up doing 20+ miles, riding to LMNHs and back).


----------



## Flying Dodo (21 Dec 2011)

TimO said:


> I'm not sure if I'll be able to attend this, much as I'd like to.
> 
> I've got to pick the cats up from the cattery, so I may get that done, get them settled back in, and *arrive at LMNHs* for the drinks! (I'll still end up doing 20+ miles, riding to *LMNH*s and back).


 
If you end up there, you'll be in the wrong place - see page 1, do not pass Go, do not collect £200.


----------



## User10571 (21 Dec 2011)

Hubble.
Was that you, TimO?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Dec 2011)

Aperitif said:


> That's great Martin! Just send one here: santa.clausfour@nintendoland.com Your very good elf. Apparently the pub menu is jacket potatoes in a scotch whisky gravy.


 
Sounds perfect for the more masochistic side of my nature. Will I be tied up with a roll of gaffer tape and forced to listen to this on the juke-box, over and over again ? 

[media]
]View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz6iENNnf08[/media]


----------



## AKA Bob (22 Dec 2011)

Please remember you can get your bikes security marked for free using BikeRegister from 11.30am at Hyde Park Corner and those who fancy a pre ride coffee then please meet at Cafe Nero next to WH Smith inside Victoria Railway Station from 11am.


----------



## TimO (22 Dec 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> If you end up there, you'll be in the wrong place - see page 1, do not pass Go, do not collect £200.


 
Doh, that's what comes of jet lag, and letting threads merge in my brain. I knew this one wasn't ending up at LMNHs, but I still managed to put that in the post!

Either way, I'll still have to pick the mogs up!


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Dec 2011)

apropos of almost nothing at all - is Regents Park open on Christmas Day. Blow me if I can find a contact number for Royal Parks on the website...later edit - spoke to Royal Parks and they don't know - but, if they are open, anybody fancy meeting up mid-morning?


----------



## ceepeebee (22 Dec 2011)

says this onthe website - assume you already saw it:
opening hours:The park is open from 5am all year round. Closing times vary depending on the season. For exact closing times, click here.*Please note: Park roads are closed from midnight to 7am (except for residential access).*


----------



## Mice (22 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> apropos of almost nothing at all - is Regents Park open on Christmas Day. Blow me if I can find a contact number for Royal Parks on the website...later edit - spoke to Royal Parks and they don't know - but, if they are open, anybody fancy meeting up mid-morning?


 
Any of this any help?:


http://www.royalparks.org.uk/parks/regents_park/about.cfm

Contact:
The Store Yard, Inner Circle
Regent's Park, London, NW1 4NR
T. +44 (0)300 061 2300
F. +44 (0)20 7224 1895
regents@royalparks.gsi.gov.uk

Contacting Police:
In an emergency phone 999 
A non-emergency within the Royal Parks call 020 7706 7272 
You can also report a crime online at www.online.met.police.uk 

Opening hours:
The park is open from 5am all year round. Closing times vary depending on the season. For exact closing times, click here. *Please note: Park roads are closed from midnight to 7am (except for residential access).*

Happy Christmas!

M


----------



## Mice (22 Dec 2011)

Hello! This may help a bit more 

*http://www.royalparks.org.uk/about/contact.cfm*

About us
*From January 2011, all The Royal Parks' offices will use a single telephony system*. This will improve communications and customer service, and reduce costs. Calls to park offices will now be answered 24 hours a day. Out of office hours, operators will answer queries or escalate issues to a Royal Parks staff member if necessary.
As a result, phone numbers for The Royal Parks have changed. The new numbers are given below and have been updated across this website; however old numbers will still work during 2011. New numbers are easy to identify as they will start with 0300 instead of the more usual 020. 
You will still be able to contact us using our previous 0207 or 0208 numbers during 2011. Calls to 0300 numbers cost no more than calls to 01 or 02 numbers and count towards any inclusive minutes. Other users of 0300 numbers include some government departments, executive agencies and registered charities.
Click here for individual Park contact details
Royal Parks Contacts 
All written correspondence can be sent to:
The Old Police House
Hyde Park
London
W2 2UH

*General enquiries *
T. +44 (0)300 061 2000
F. +44 (0)20 7298 2005
hq@royalparks.gsi.gov.uk 
*http://www.royalparks.org.uk/about/contact.cfm*

*M  *


----------



## iLB (23 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> apropos of almost nothing at all - is Regents Park open on Christmas Day. Blow me if I can find a contact number for Royal Parks on the website...later edit - spoke to Royal Parks and they don't know - but, if they are open, anybody fancy meeting up mid-morning?


 
any particular reason for Regents Park? Will be heading out at some point during the morning.


----------



## redflightuk (23 Dec 2011)

Was thinking about heading into town but not sure of times.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Dec 2011)

I received a telephone call from the Royal Parks, and they are open - so, we'll be there about 11 in the morning. Cycling in an anti-clockwise direction!

I just thought it would be a pretty on Christmas day, with lots of people walking and chatting. The caff will be closed, but we might repair to a hookah bar on Edgware Road for coffee.


----------



## tiswas-steve (27 Dec 2011)

I might give this little jolly a bash .. Do I have to e-mail the OP or can I just turn up at HPC ?


----------



## ianrauk (27 Dec 2011)

I shall definitely be there and looks like I will be dragging ILB's student arse along with me..


----------



## Paulus (27 Dec 2011)

tiswas-steve said:


> I might give this little jolly a bash .. Do I have to e-mail the OP or can I just turn up at HPC ?


 

There is an email address to reply to on the last page, but I would think at this late stage,just turn up at HPC. See you there.


----------



## tiswas-steve (27 Dec 2011)

Paulus said:


> There is an email address to reply to on the last page, but I would think at this late stage,just turn up at HPC. See you there.



Nice one !! Hope to see you guys Thursday.


----------



## rb58 (28 Dec 2011)

I'm not likely to get to AB1 until about 5pm. I hope you won't all be too drunk when I do finally roll up as I'm not sure I'll be able to catch up after the past few days....


----------



## dellzeqq (28 Dec 2011)

just to re-cap

Hyde Park Corner 11.30 for !2.00 start. Please, please do not roll up any later than 11.35. The ride is about ten miles and I think we'll get to All Bar One at about 14.30


----------



## clivedb (28 Dec 2011)

LouiseL said:


> I should be free on the 29th. Supposed to be working from home but I can make the time up elsewhere. Marilyn, Clive, Simon and Susie if there is a SE posse riding up can I tag along please.


Hi Louise
If you still want to do this could you get in touch with Marilyn to arrange it (she's txted you) - we reckon on leaving Purley around 10 am


----------



## PlaceOfSaints (28 Dec 2011)

Myself and Grace are up for coming along as well.


----------



## LouiseL (28 Dec 2011)

clivedb said:


> Hi Louise
> If you still want to do this could you get in touch with Marilyn to arrange it (she's txted you) - we reckon on leaving Purley around 10 am


Hi Clive, text has been answered. Hope to join you tomorrow.


----------



## bobcolover (28 Dec 2011)

is there room for one more; on a recumbent? see you at hpc;
bc newbie


----------



## bobcolover (28 Dec 2011)

is the se posse coming up the A23? eta at streatham common? could i join you there?
bc


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2011)

I'm going to attempt to do this ride, but I'll need to be up at stupid o'clock to go and get the kittehs, and be back at a sane time to cycle to HPC, although it's probably going to be tight!

If I don't manage it for some reason (either public transport not being helpful, or oversleeping!) I'll still be at the bar for drinks.


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> Hyde Park Corner 11.30 for !2.00 start. Please, please do not roll up any later than 11.35.


Based on the earliest time I can pick the cats up, I think I'll be back in Croydon around 10, or shortly thereafter. I'll jump on Red and cycle into town, which should take less than an hour, so I should make this in time. If for some reason I miss the train, the next one will be half an hour later, which would probably put me after the 1135 deadline, but still before 1200, so I could be in trouble...


----------



## redflightuk (29 Dec 2011)

Just off to feed Red and sort the stable, then i shall be heading south to HPC. See you all later.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 Dec 2011)

Hors de combat.


----------



## zigzag (29 Dec 2011)

can't make this ride due to "work", but i'll stop at all bar one at 6pm on my way home


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Dec 2011)

well, this isn't the weather I put my order in for....


----------



## deckertim (29 Dec 2011)

Have a great ride and drinks today and a happy new year in advance.


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2011)

Right Zev and Kai have been picked up, fed, and litter trays emptied (they aren't going out for a couple of days). I've just got to find bits and pieces, get changed, and then cycle into town. I should get there in time OK. See you all in an hour and a half, or so, at HPC.


----------



## ceepeebee (29 Dec 2011)

yep, just leaving myself - taking the long route from crypalberg so I can pootle in


----------



## tiswas-steve (29 Dec 2011)

Had to cancel at the last minute ... Gutted !! Wife was called into work. Have a good one folks.


----------



## User10571 (29 Dec 2011)

1659177 said:


> I'm going to bed now.


For you, I think for now, the riding is over.

Hah! Fine, coming from me.....

Bon nuit, to those (and I'm sure there are several) to whom I failed to say 'Goodnight' at ABO.
Thanks Dellzeqq, for a bite sized ride, and others for your fine company this evening.

Is it too late to cook sausages?
Is it?


----------



## StuAff (29 Dec 2011)

User10571 said:


> For you, I think for now, the riding is over.
> 
> Hah! Fine, coming from me.....
> 
> ...


 
And I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say (again) how great it was to see you on a bike again, for even a short time. 

Absolutely cracking day, thanks everyone. More to follow when I've had some sleep...that'll be tomorrow then...


----------



## ianrauk (29 Dec 2011)

Cracking day indeed.. I even got my bike Fuzz marked.....
Lovely to see everyone during the day rather then on a FNRttC. Made a very nice change.
And some cracking sights. architecture and commentary from Dellzeqq... thanks.. twas brill.

I met this lady in Hyde Park before the meet.
She is a Harris Hawk. She is 14 years old and her job is to chase the pigeons away at 1 Hyde Park.


----------



## User10571 (29 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I met this lady in Hyde Park before the meet.
> She is a Harris Hawk. She is 14 years old and her job is to chase the pigeons away at 1 Hyde Park.


 
That's so cool!
I've decided to do sausages anyway, with fried onions, Dijon mustard, double cream & pasta.Nom!


----------



## her_welshness (29 Dec 2011)

That was a lovely night. Simon was at his ever most charming and Aperitif was, ahem, very friendly indeed. Then lo! It was a joy to see my OBMF User and someone who I have not seen for an age - Sig! Great to know that you are back into cycling. The night was completed by seeing Adam, TimO, User10571 and Mice, as well as the ever gallant ILB's. It ended by my yelling expletives at Stu and him threatening revenge  Love to Grace and Dave - we need to catch up


----------



## iLB (29 Dec 2011)

Gallant!  Got home about 10, road bikes > MTB's... nice to see you all.


----------



## Tim Hall (29 Dec 2011)

Damn. Does this mean I missed my favourite librarian?


----------



## her_welshness (29 Dec 2011)

*Blushes* I was wondering where you were, Tim?


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Dec 2011)

User10571 said:


> For you, I think for now, the riding is over.
> 
> 
> Is it too late to cook sausages?
> Is it?


 
No, because I've just cooked and eaten some, along with the rest of the left over roast spuds, parsnips & carrots from Sunday.


----------



## TimO (29 Dec 2011)

You missed her_welshness as well. 

I got home a while ago, but had to dive out to Sainsburys before they closed, to get some dry cat food for Kai and Zev when I'm not in (ie most of tomorrow, whilst I'm WARTYing).

That was indeed a very fine day, with a short but interesting ride, and much socialising and rehydration. 

I must abed now, so I can get up at silly o'clock again for tomorrows WARTY. After that, I'm having a few days rest!


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Dec 2011)

her_welshness said:


> and Aperitif was, ahem, very friendly indeed.


 
Don't worry - he was seen being "very friendly" with other young ladies as well, so he wasn't singling you out.


----------



## Mice (29 Dec 2011)

What fun that was! The day started with the Mets finest who had set up base to mark and register bicycles. Thank you to all of you who helped with that. Very kind.

And then we were off. No idea how many we were but everyone in fine spirits taking part in this special ride. " An Architects Guide to London" as we were led across the city to see and learn about an assortment of sights in streets that some of us never knew existed. 

Then a couple of beers in All Bar One and eventually home...!! Great to catch up with peeps - as with all CC activity I laughed and laughed. Oh and I took some pics. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/108733...&authkey=Gv1sRgCKOd9MTPtsbFIw&feat=directlink

Big thanks as ever to Dellzeqq - a really great day. 

Wishing you all a very Happy New Year

M


----------



## Flying Dodo (29 Dec 2011)

I'll post my photos tomorrow or Saturday, once I've had a chance to go through them. Anyone who thinks they've done anything they shouldn't have done and don't want the evidence in public view can provide the usual envelope stuffed full of fivers.


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Damn. Does this mean I missed my favourite librarian?


Well, yes, Tim!
Katie was at her radiant best and missing you with a dewey-eyed look that only bibliophiles could ever know...
Crap - I have just got indoors. after chewing the fat with User (man - he's fat!) and jousting with the traffic along the A5.
I had so little time to see so many peeps so, anyone I didn't speak at length with (except Davy) thank you for your company and 'Happy New Year' xx


----------



## Shaun (30 Dec 2011)

Looks like a great turn-out. A few peeps I recognise and some great pics M as always ...  ... hope you all got home safe ...


----------



## Aperitif (30 Dec 2011)

The 'Titus Tag Team' were excellent and in good humour, despite my awkwardness at times - I agree with Miranda that they should get a big thank you...lots more folk than Titus anticipated and it was all very efficient - and free.
The lead-out was good, with the massed crowds outside Buckingham Palace applauding (probably they recognised Simon as distant royalty...) as we rolled through the roundabout and out. No punctures - I think? and only four people hit the deck at any given point during the afternoon / evening...
hope there are no bruises this morning! All good fun, and the traffic didn't disturb the day too much, I thought, and I was pleased to make it to the start. (And the finish ha ha!)

Another class photo by Miceycles below - great 'spot' 10/10!


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

I thought the bike-marking was a great success - a far cry from the days when they die-stamped your postcode to the frame with a mallet. I'll drop a thankyou note on everybody's behalf. I wonder if they'd be up for an 11.30 pm session?

Thankyou all for coming along - the turnout (42) was far higher than I'd counted on, so our progress was a little on the slow side, but we got to AB1 before 3. I'm just hoping that FNRttC regulars were paying attention, because there will be questions on the next ride.......

I concentrated on the bits you won't find in Wikipedia, drawing on a local historian of Pimlico (now dead), Pevsner and the excellent 'London the unique city' by Steen Eiler Rasmussen which was written back in 1934. Anybody who wants a borrow of the latter can just let me know.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Dec 2011)

Answers are:

1. 1700

2. Doric.

3. Not an hotel, it's an office block.

4. "Bollards!"

5. Lasagne

6. Brown beer. Obv.


----------



## philk56 (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks Simon for another good ride, being a born and bred Londoner it's always good to learn more about our great city. And certainly wasn't expecing such support around Buckingham Palace! We should have probably stayed on for a few more beers to avoid the apocalyptic weather riding back through North London.

Happy New Year to you all..


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

I'd forgotten the heckler! I half-thought he'd gone off to get his mates.

I take it, Tim, that the brown beer is a reference to the run-off from the graveyard?

I didn't tell you about the Scottish soldiers left to die of typhus and starvation on the marshes at Millbank - a pleasure to be savoured another time!


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

okeydokey - I need some help here. Chap on a yellow recumbent, 50s, grey hair, jewish, can't come on the rides because of shabbat. Any name (I was introduced, but alcohol has erased his name from my head) or contact details much appreciated.


----------



## clivedb (30 Dec 2011)

That was certainly a fun day out - as well as educational - will I ever be able to eat lasagne again? - easier being a vegetarian (more or less). Thanks as ever to Simon!

And yes, many thanks also to Titus's team for turning out and being very patient with us. Great to get my bike registered - one of those things on the to-do list that never get done.


----------



## iLB (30 Dec 2011)

dellzeqq said:


> okeydokey - I need some help here. Chap on a yellow recumbent, 50s, grey hair, jewish, can't come on the rides because of shabbat. Any name (I was introduced, but alcohol has erased his name from my head) or contact details much appreciated.


 
His name is Bob (the lawyer) I think, probably this guy who posted on the thread a few pages back http://www.cyclechat.net/members/bobcolover.7698/


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

Andy - thankyou. The old grey cells are not what they were!


----------



## Paulus (30 Dec 2011)

Many thanks to Titus and Dellzeg for a great ride around London with all the information about the architecture. Had to take shelter in a bus stop on the way home as the heavens opened, but a great day all round. Nice to see some of the Friday nighters in the daylight for a change.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

I've dredged up Bob's e-mail address and sent him a brief diagram of my submission to the chief Rabbi. Four bikes, car aerials (sponsored by Alan Sugar) and elasticated wire. The first mobile eruv!

(the truth is rather less exotic - I've given him the dates of the two ThursdayNRttCs - the one immediately before Good Friday, and the Newhaven run that leads on to Paris)


----------



## GM (30 Dec 2011)

Thanks again Simon for a very interesting day out, having worked in a lot of the buildings in London it's nice to know the history behind some of them. Great to meet some of the regulars. As Paul and Philip have said above, the ride home was reminiscent of the FNRttC to Brighton back in July. Many thanks to Titus and team for the bike registering.
Wishing you all a Happy New Year and see you on the next one!


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Dec 2011)

That was great Simon, thanks. And thanks also to Titus for arranging the security marking.

Have been googling the Scottish soldiers thing with interesting but inconclusive results (something to do with the military hospital on-site?) Never realised that all deported prisoners were processed through Millbank before.


----------



## bobcolover (30 Dec 2011)

Many thanks simon for such an educational tour; and such good company; great to blow away the cobwebs and recover from too much seasonal eating and drinking! is anyone up for the herne hill meeting cyclocross 12 midday sunday 1st 2012? i was half thinking of going in for the vets! ...but not on a recumbent...

bc


----------



## ceepeebee (30 Dec 2011)

there's a meet on New years day? Perfect, I was wanting to ride somewhere - now I have a destination that's a short hop from home, thanks.


----------



## Tim Hall (30 Dec 2011)

Big thanks to the AKA Bob and the Met bike marking team. Friendly, helpful, efficient. Top stuff.

Dellz's architectural gems were just that. Listed buildings, a list of buildings to visit. A railway for dead people. All human life is there.

(Did we go anywhere near Spa Green estate? I've been reading up on Lubetkin y'see.)

And drinking beer with some lovely people to finish with.

Snaps are here.


PS, did the chap who had a clipless moment by Lambeth bridge get back OK? I didn't see him after that.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Dec 2011)

the scottish soldiers were those that fought for the King in the Civil War - they were marched out on to the marshes at what is now Millbank and left to die.

I forgot to mention that most of the squares were gated until 1893, when the gates were prohibited by an act of parliament


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2011)

Tim Hall said:


> Big thanks to the AKA Bob and the Met bike marking team. Friendly, helpful, efficient. Top stuff.
> 
> Dellz's architectural gems were just that. Listed buildings, a list of buildings to visit. A railway for dead people. All human life is there.
> 
> ...


 
Good thing he had a fat lump to fall into (ie me) so he didn't hit the ground too hard.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Dec 2011)

I have been reading up on the London Necropolis Railway.
The old company logo is a cracker.


----------



## ttcycle (30 Dec 2011)

Great ride - good to see and catch up with people and some interesting sights.

Thanks Simon (not for the size testing though...!)


----------



## slowmotion (30 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I have been reading up on the London Necropolis Railway.
> The old company logo is a cracker.


 Thank you Ian. I just looked up the other end of the line, Brookwood. See here...

http://www.tbcs.org.uk/railway.htm

"Non-conformists" went to the north station, Anglicans to the south one. A lovely touch. When I was a kid, you used to be able to see the concrete banked motor racetrack that was falling apart nearby, as the train from Waterloo sped southward to Basingstoke and beyond.

I really enjoyed Thursday's ride. We visited parts of London that I had not been to for many years. A spooky blast of nostalgia, knitted together by Simon's lovely, off-beam take. I'm not squeamish about death or turds, but pasta will have even less appeal after the stacking and the juice run-off details. A great little ride across the lovely grain of a fantastic city. Thank you, Simon.

As ever, I loved the company of the usual suspects and some new friends. I'm not sure where four and a half hours went, but I suspect that "yellow stuff" may have had a hand in it. I managed to bimble home down the Thames Path with a big grin on my face.

OK....Here's a question. Did Simon set off down Constitution Hill from HPC knowing that many thousand tourists would be waiting to applaud us as we gracefully swept pass Buckingham Palace. I suspect that some tourists might have thought that we were some kind of "post ironic" official sightseeing display after the four-legged formal one. It was quite surreal.

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## StuAff (30 Dec 2011)

Another fantastic morning/afternoon/evening, to continue straight on from the previous night in the case of us NotAFridayNighters...
Most excellent turnout, and we were rewarded with a most excellent and informative ride. I get the feeling that as with the Thames Path Meanders, we could do quite a few of these and find something new each time (yes please...!!). Great to catch up with so many friends. Sig!!!  'Teef remarked not once but twice that I looked 'f****d'. I'm sure I didn't, but then I had been out all night so if I did, I had a good excuse. I didn't feel it, anyway...
An excellent time at AB1 where I milled around here and there (apologies to anyone I may have neglected to bore/enthuse (delete as appropriate), with Davy making increasingly little sense as time went on (no change there then....) and then made my way back to Waterloo (the shower stopped about five minutes after I left so that worked out OK). Sorry I missed you Katie!
Thanks Simon and Titus for an excellent idea well executed, and everyone for splendid company as always.

See you all soon. And if not sooner, April 20, just before midnight at Hyde Park Corner....that, mark my words, will be a cracking FNRttC.

PS: I still like lasagne.


----------



## StuAff (30 Dec 2011)

ianrauk said:


> I have been reading up on the London Necropolis Railway.
> The old company logo is a cracker.


I wonder if you can get that on a T-shirt....


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2011)

Thank you Tim!  Adel...icate touch. Bill is the name of the chap who slipped by Lambeth Bridge, Tim...pillow Ian was in the right place at the right time!


----------



## CharlieB (31 Dec 2011)

…and then there's the irony of learning that Peter Bazalgette is now a Sir in recognition of services to broadcasting. That, after being told of the poo he delivers to our TV screens. 

A big thank you to Simon for an entertaining afternoon, and of course to all for the company. 

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2011)

Sorry for the delay in adding my thanks to the boys in blue and Simon for Thursday - I had to go for a ride and drink yesterday to clear my head.

Anyway, education clearly wasn't wasted on Simon, so you can't blame everything on Dulwich College. Although I'm not sure if the X Factor auditions have ever featured an ironic interpretation such as this :-






Zooming around London in daylight made a nice change, although I was wondering if the GPS track of our route would spell out something rude, bearing in mind the various bits of doubling back that occurred. 






It's amazing how sidetracked you can get reading up on all the weird, wonderful, foul and amazing things that have happened on (and below) the streets of London over the centuries. 

After numerous stops to gasp in awe at what we never knew before






we arrived at All Bar One. Most people had to lock up their bikes outside, although some lucky people made use of Brompton Corner






I think Adrian almost fooled User10571 with his 3 cup shuffle.........






although Miranda did learn something new about the 9 x table (up to 81, the digits of the answer added together always equals 9)






As the afternoon passed by, many words of wisdom were spoken, although sadly, it's unlikely much would be remembered.






The rest of the photos are here.

Happy New Year and I hope you all have a great 2012.


----------



## Davywalnuts (31 Dec 2011)

Ahh, what a lovely little ride this was, many thanks. Truly quite amazing how London is packed with so much historic and interesting facts, love it. 

And what a day too! I can proudly proclaim I took the Beacon on in morning and told it what for and then was the last night rider still standing.. and talking jibberish mind..

Was excellent seeing everyone and ones I've not seen for ages! Happy new year everyone!


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2011)

Flying Dodo said:


> although Miranda did learn something new about the 9 x table (up to 81, the digits of the answer added together always equals 9)


 
Why does it stop at 81?? 9+0=9. In fact I think there's only 99 that lets it down. 1+0+8=9, 1+1+7=9. I could go on but I'm off to find out a maths expression to explain the irregularity posed by 99!!!


----------



## ceepeebee (31 Dec 2011)

if you were being tricky you could say:
9+9=18=1+8=9

some of these pictures are making me think my weight loss target for 2012 should be 5 rather than 3 stone 
I've lost nowt over 2011, but got a lot fitter, bloody beer and cakes.....


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Dec 2011)

99 sort of works. 9+9=18. 1+8 = 9.

Edit. xpost with ceepeebee.


----------



## srw (31 Dec 2011)

As eny math geek no, every multiple of 9 works - the sum of the digits of a multiple of 9 is always a multiple of 9, so eventually you can get back to 9.

Once upon a time I could prove it.


----------



## martint235 (31 Dec 2011)

User13710 said:


> Martin, Martin - you need to get out more hon


I know, I know.


----------



## ceepeebee (31 Dec 2011)

1661602 said:


> Why ponder life's complexities?


you know, that's puzzled me for ....oh god....25 years.... ponder works perfectly there, yet watch the video again and it sure looks and sounds like he sings "why *pander* life's complexities?" - and that makes 0 sense whatsoever....

yours, a tangent-loving smiths completist


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2011)

1661614 said:


> Who won the stare-off between User10571 and TC?


 
Susie - she got a snog (not quite caught on camera).


----------



## Aperitif (31 Dec 2011)

I


Flying Dodo said:


> Susie - she got a snog (not quite caught on camera).


Is this a 'being helped up' photo, or a 'stopping falling over' one? Or other.


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2011)

More of a "stopping falling over" photo. Sadly, I didn't get any photos on the bikes, mainly because I was laughing too much, in between worrying about what TC (or myself for that matter) might collide with.


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Dec 2011)

Enough frivolity. Did any one get one of those new fangled gpx files, showing where on earth we went?


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2011)

Yes. http://connect.garmin.com/activity/137321536


----------



## Flying Dodo (31 Dec 2011)

Looking at that GPS route, I wonder whose outline that resembles? Looks a bit like Mrs T!


----------



## Tim Hall (31 Dec 2011)

Excellent! Carry on frivoling the rest of you.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Dec 2011)

if they see this one over at P+Lite I'm done for




(but happily they don't ride bikes)


----------



## iLB (31 Dec 2011)




----------



## thom (1 Jan 2012)

Happy New Year !



srw said:


> As eny math geek no, every multiple of 9 works - the sum of the digits of a multiple of 9 is always a multiple of 9, so eventually you can get back to 9.
> 
> Once upon a time I could prove it.


 
It boils down to modular arithmetic (and our choice for a base for number representation as 9 + 1).
It is simple to see 10 = 9 + 1, 100 = 99 + 1, 1000 = 999 + 1, means that 4878 = ( 4 x 999 + 8 x 99 + 7 x 9 ) + ( 4 + 8 + 7 + 8 ), for example.
The first bracketed bit is obviously divisible by 9 so you only need worry about adding the digits up to get the second bit and seeing if that is divisible by 9.
Since that second number is smaller than the first, you can keep on playing the same trick until you get a single digit number.
9 is the only single digit number divisible by 9 so this is why you always end up with it.
Note if you end up with 3, 6 or 9, you can tell the number is divisible by 3.


A related property concerns division by 11....:
Add and subtract successive digits of a number. If the result is 0, the original number is divisible by 11.
Eg :
121 -> 1 - 2 + 1 = 0, so is divisible by 11.
75691 -> 7 - 5 + 6 - 9 + 1 = 0, so is also divisible by 11.
432 -> 4 - 3 + 2 = 3, so is _not_ divisible by 11.

If we used base 7, we would see similar behaviour for 6 and 11 ( 11 in base 7 is 8 in base 10 ;-) ).


----------



## Mice (1 Jan 2012)

thom said:


> Happy New Year !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I need to go back to school. I think I'll go by bike...

Thank you though Thom!

M


----------

